

My Experiment: A Stanford CS Student Trying to Recruit for Startups - cjbarber
https://medium.com/design-startups/de5c73174a4e

======
FELICIA-JOY
Chris, love that you are putting energy and effort into promoting your
philosophy. I am not an engineer, nor do I live in the bay area, so I am not a
good fit for your offer. Sending good vibes and supportive energy your way,
though!

-Felicia Joy

